# Say 'Hello' to my little friend...



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

My wife and I recently obtained this wonderful 13 week old pup - "Hank" from our breeder this week during the Nationals in nearby Denver. As you can see from the avatar, he's definitely animated. We're looking forward to having him as part of our lives, and learning as much as we can from all you wonderful and kind people here on this forum. A special thanks to Janet Birdsall our breeder. He's already scheduled to attend Puppy Kindergarten in Colorado Springs.

Regards,
_*'Lo*_

BTW his AKC registered name will be -- Yup's Say 'hello' to my little friend


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beautiful baby!! You are so lucky - and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Very Precious little boy.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:cheer2: Welcome Hank :cheer2: 

What a beautiful baby boy! I'm new here too. Gathering as much info as possible before the big plunge into hav happiness. Everyone here has been so nice and sooo helpful. Any questions you just have to ask and there's always someone around. Good luck with your new one. Feel free to post lots of pics!!

Pat


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I really Love Hanks colouring. I have never seen such a wonderful mix like that before. He's gonna be even more of a Beauty when He gets older. You must be very happy to have him. He looks like he really has a wonderful personality. Welcome to the Forum you are going to find some very knowledgeable and great people here with a wealth of information and stories to make you really laugh out loud sometimes.

Derek


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a handsome puppy! Congratulations. He is stunning!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie and welcome to the forum!

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful boy, welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Adorable, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a beauty he is. OMG, I *really* want another one. It's too soon for this disease to have gotten me.

A big smoochy hello to Hank.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Such a darling pup--welcome! You'll love owning a Havanese:biggrin1: !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

More like - he will be owning you!!! Its a great feeling to be owned by a Hav!!!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Thank you...*

I've been a long time lurker. And it was a combination of this wonderful breed's personality, as well as the wealth of information and support gained from this forum that provided the impetus for my family to adopt Hank.

Thanks again,
*'Lo*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Lo and Hank!! 
You'll love being owned by a Hav. They are the best. Prepare for lots of laughter and fun!

Susan


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome Welcome! and Congratulations, he's a doll! 

More pictures please!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*So cute!*

And what a great name!

Welcome!

Trisheace:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Hank is precious! Is he a gold brindle? Nico has a brother and sister who are gold brindles and they are gorgeous. It's hard to tell from the little avatar picture, but Hank seems to have coloring similar to theirs.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum! Hank is so handsome. I just love his expressive eyes. Can't wait to see more pictures! 

Dixie


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

He is so cute!!!Welcome!!You'll "meet" some very nice people here and get lots of wonderful info!!!!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

welcome to the forum. HE IS A REAL CUTIE. MY BREEDER CO-OWNS A SHOW DOG WITH JANET.
ELAYNE AND RACQUET


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to you and Hank! He is a real cutie!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome and I agree with everyone else, Hank is just adorable. I really can't wait to see what he looks like as he gets older so you'll have to post lots of pictures! This is a great place to make new friends and get lots of information....all you have to do is ask.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hanks has beautiful coloring! He's absolutely gorgeous! Lucky you and lucky him that you found each other!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I haven't been here long but I love it here. Everyone is nice and very helpful. Good choice :thumb: He is beautiful and will be a knock out when he grows up!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Lo and Hank! Your Hank is adorable! He's a gorgeous boy and you've got alot of fun ahead of you!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome 'lo and Hank. Hank is beautiful! I love his registered name, I'm a huge fan! I hope you got one of the tee shirts from the Windy City club at the Nationals in Denver with the "say hello to my little friend" below the Hav's picture.

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome officially to the forum Lo and Hank!:wave:He sure is a cute guy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome Hank!
hope you're having fun, and learning alot.
Get lots of sleep your running around will tire you !


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

He's so cute! Welcome to your new gorgeous puppy. Your life will never be the same again now you have a Hav 
Christine


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> Hank is precious! Is he a gold brindle? Nico has a brother and sister who are gold brindles and they are gorgeous. It's hard to tell from the little avatar picture, but Hank seems to have coloring similar to theirs.


Sunny Girl,
Hank appears to be more of a Gold Sable based on the coloring of his hair shaft...not too sure what color he'll end up being. We initially thought he was a red brindle at birth given his coloration/pattern. Yet another bonus with the breed are the color changes they go through.

Thanks again to all, for the wonderfully warm welcome. I'll try to post pictures soon but I didn't want to bother the little guy while he's sleeping.

*'Lo*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome, 'Lo and Hank! BTW- sleeping pics will work for us, too :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwww...... he's a cutiepie! Like the name 'Hank' btw. Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, hank is one handsome dude.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Hank is adorable. Can't wait to see how he changes as he grows.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Recent Pictures From our walk...*

Here are some more pictures of the little one. He did awesome at Puppy Kindergarten -- at Colorado Springs All Breed Rescue and Training (highly recommended). We're looking forward to enrolling him possibly as a Therapy dog, Obedience dog or Agility dog in the future -- we'll let him decide  We've never had a breed this playful, loving, and easy to train.

Thanks again for the warm welcome.
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lo, Hank is such an adorable pup-- I was just going through this thread and was about to request "more pictures please" but then there they were at the very end... Oh why not=== even more pictures PLEASE!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hank is just precious!

Welcome to the forum - it's a great place.

Marie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What an adorable face! Yes, these dogs *are* playful, loving, and smart. Have fun with Hank!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! He is *so* cute.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hank is so adorable and congrats on finding a training club! They are the way to go!!! 

Amanda


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lilly and I say WELCOME. Hank is as handsome as he can be. :kiss: *


----------

